# A Fun Site



## Mrs. Maggott (Apr 18, 2003)

Here's a little something to tickle one's fancy!

http://www.ooblick.com/text/tomordor/

Have fun!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 18, 2003)

hhehehehehe.............. 
that's really funny,especially that text 


> When using any walking directions or map, it is a good idea to stop at an inn or hostelry and inquire about news from abroad. Find out whether any wars are brewing, and if so, whether agents of the enemy are pursuing you. This is only an aid in planning. Your eventual route and mileage may vary.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 18, 2003)

anpikst... Why is that the Sindarian word at the top left? Oh well... Thats funny...


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Apr 18, 2003)

it says napquest. sorta like mapquest i guess. where'd you get anpikst? lol. but that map's really funny.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 19, 2003)

I was just puzzling over it myself! 
If it is English (and if we assume it is written correctly), it does indeed say 'Anpekst'.. But the author seems to have muxed up the English language and the Quenya way of writing.. i.e. the way the vowels are placed above consonants, or which consonants. But even then it says 'Napquest'.. Maybe the author was tired when he drew the map.. 
Dang, I tried to upload a word document I made with the correct way to write 'Mapquest' in Tengwar, but it is the wrong type of file.. Does anybody know how to convert Word Documents into .txt files?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 19, 2003)

Well normaly in Tengwar the vowel symbol above the constanant symbol represents the vowel before that constanant. So the first two symbols would represent 'An' as oposed to the 'Na' that they were trying to pull off.


And there isn't a 'W' symbol after the 'K', wich would turn it into a 'Q'. It's just the 'K'. 


And the vowel symbol used for 'E' in the word is more often than not used as 'I', not 'E', but they can be used interchangebly so I see where you get the 'E'.


----------

